# String array in Label ausgeben



## norroy (23. Sep 2008)

Hallo, gibt es eine Methode um ein string array in einem label ausgeben zu können?
Wenn ja, wie heisst sie?


----------



## ARadauer (23. Sep 2008)

zb so


```
public class Test {
	
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		JLabel l = new JLabel();
		String[] strings = {"AA", "AA", "AA", "BB", "BB", "CC", "DD", "DD"};
		
		
		l.setText(Arrays.toString(strings));
		
		
	}

}
```


----------



## norroy (24. Sep 2008)

Öhm... das "arrays" in 

```
l.setText(Arrays.toString(strings));
```
wird bei mir irgendwie nicht erkannt. An was kann das liegen?


----------



## ARadauer (24. Sep 2008)

mhn benutzt du eine ide? musst du deine imports selber schreiben?


```
import java.util.Arrays;
```


----------



## norroy (24. Sep 2008)

Achso, also trotzdem Importieren. Ich hab den Hinweis gelesen war jedoch nicht sicher ob das das richtige ist. Also hab ich gedacht ich frag zur Sicherheit nochmals
Herzlichen Dank!


----------



## norroy (24. Sep 2008)

Neues Problem: hab das jetzt importiert, nun wird jedoch das "toString" nicht mehr erkannt. (Fehlermeldung: "The method toString (long[]) in the typ Arrays is not applicable for the arguments (Label)"
hasst du auch darauf eine prompte Lösung?


----------



## norroy (24. Sep 2008)

Whoops, sorry, mein Fehler. Ich hab die falschen Variablennamen benutzt, dann ist es klar das es nicht funzen kann.
Sorry und herzlichen Dank für die Hilfe


----------

